# Drug test tomorrow! Need feedback quick please!



## franz (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm new and just looking for some advice. I have a UR drug screening at quest Diagnostics tomorrow. The last time I smoked was July 8th. Before that I probably smoked once or twice in June. Not a very heavy smoker at all. I took a First Check home drug test that tested for marijuana only and passed it. My question is since it will be 30+ days since I smoked, will I pass the drug screening tomorrow? Any feedback is appreciated. Also I weight 125 pounds 5'2 with BMI of 22. thanks for any help. I just need an ease of mind because I worry myself to death.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes you should pass if what you're telling us is accurate. THC will stay detectable for up to 30 daze if you're a heavy smoker, less if you're an infrequent smoker.

from erowid's site: 
h*MP*p://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_testing.shtml

U.S. DRUG TESTING SUMMARY 
Cannabis 
Tested for in Standard Drug Tests? YES 
Tested for in Extended Drug Tests? YES 
Possible to Test for? YES 
Detection Period in Urine 1-6 days (single use) 
Detection Period in Urine 3-9 days (weekly use) 
Detection Period in Urine 7-30 days (daily use)

p.s. and :welcome: to Marijuana Passion, *franz*. Hope it all turns out well for ya's. :ciao: 

eace: n' laters :bolt:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi, Franz, I'm Hans and I'm here to pump you up!  ...125 pounds 5'2 with BMI of 22... a real girlie man!  J/K Franz, I don't know but good luck!  Hear me now and believe me later!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 17, 2012)

You'll be fine.  You were probably ok a few weeks after smoking since you're not a regular user, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 17, 2012)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Hi, Franz, I'm Hans and I'm here to pump you up! ...125 pounds 5'2 with BMI of 22... a real girlie man! J/K Franz, I don't know but good luck! Hear me now and believe me later!


 
:rofl: Art, that is hilarious, I was thinking about being a weisenheimer and posting like Hans...lol..good stuff...


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 17, 2012)

you will be fine.


Hey Art   :welcome:


----------



## 2small (Aug 17, 2012)

I passed my drug test at work with one of those drinks from GNC.  I'm a heavy smoker and stopped for 3 days and followed the directions.  It worked!  But I don't think you would need it.  You'd probably pass anyway.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 18, 2012)

2small said:
			
		

> I passed my drug test at work with one of those drinks from GNC.  I'm a heavy smoker and stopped for 3 days and followed the directions.  It worked!  But I don't think you would need it.  You'd probably pass anyway.


 
Whats the name of the drink you got and how much was it... My work has random drug testing upon suspicion but I'm in good with my manager and HR so I know just about when anyone is going to get tested, if my name comes up I'd like to be ready for it.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Aug 19, 2012)

The Silver Bullet Special said:
			
		

> Whats the name of the drink you got and how much was it... My work has random drug testing upon suspicion but I'm in good with my manager and HR so I know just about when anyone is going to get tested, if my name comes up I'd like to be ready for it.


 
There is not a drink that works for passing a test.  All those drinks do is dilute your urine.  THC is stored in your fat cells.  Excercise, or if you do not have nough time, try a fake urine product...they do work, trust me.  
-SSF


----------



## stoner 420 (Dec 5, 2012)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Hi, Franz, I'm Hans and I'm here to pump you up!  ...125 pounds 5'2 with BMI of 22... a real girlie man!  J/K Franz, I don't know but good luck!  Hear me now and believe me later!



i know this is past me but i just had to say that the comment about being short (5'2'' and 125 lbs) being a girlie man then you absolutely  have a misconception im 5'5'' and 155 lbs and in my younger days was 110lbs and by far a girlie man.. pls for this great family here leave crude jokes to your self he was just asking a question thanks


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 5, 2012)

wowzers! I have no idea how old you are but Art was quoting an SNL skit from the late 80's to early 90's by Dana Carvey and Kevin Nealon. MAn, alotta ppl are Spongbob Crankypants today.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Dec 5, 2012)

As everyone has said - the OP is cool and should have no drama passing a pee or saliva test.  Saliva tests are easy to beat, pee is less so, but hair follicle tests will f-you almost every time.

But on the 30 days then clean - it can take double that buddy... It can show for 60 days in a heavy smoker.  I bought a box of the federally-approved pee test pens and from stopping completely on day #1  it took me a good 45 days to pass one test.  I know one guy who took 65 days to pee clear enough to pass.

All about the level of heavy smoking, the strength of the smoke, and the amount of fat on the body.  What they are testing for is THC as stored in body fat.  More body fat - the longer you will fail the test.  Healthy, lean, athletic, really active folks can pee clear pretty quick 'cause they don't have the fat reserves of us normal people.






			
				7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Yes you should pass if what you're telling us is accurate. THC will stay detectable for up to 30 daze if you're a heavy smoker, less if you're an infrequent smoker.
> 
> from erowid's site:
> h*MP*p://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_testing.shtml
> ...


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Dec 5, 2012)

stoner 420 said:
			
		

> i know this is past me but i just had to say that the comment about being short (5'2'' and 125 lbs) being a girlie man then you absolutely  have a misconception im 5'5'' and 155 lbs and in my younger days was 110lbs and by far a girlie man.. pls for this great family here leave crude jokes to your self he was just asking a question thanks


 Hiya stoner I'm boner and i have something 4u to smoke  ..I'm only jokin freind  .

Art has an extremely wild side :hubba: !
He kinda reminds me of when i was 9 pounds tall and 1 foot wide .:hairpull: 
I was a real girlies man ...
Then i met Artvandoley and relised who the real ladies man is / was   !

In the mean time smoke this ...:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 6, 2012)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> As everyone has said - the OP is cool and should have no drama passing a pee or saliva test. Saliva tests are easy to beat, pee is less so, but hair follicle tests will f-you almost every time.
> 
> But on the 30 days then clean - it can take double that buddy... It can show for 60 days in a heavy smoker. I bought a box of the federally-approved pee test pens and from stopping completely on day #1 it took me a good 45 days to pass one test. I know one guy who took 65 days to pee clear enough to pass.
> 
> All about the level of heavy smoking, the strength of the smoke, and the amount of fat on the body. What they are testing for is THC as stored in body fat. More body fat - the longer you will fail the test. Healthy, lean, athletic, really active folks can pee clear pretty quick 'cause they don't have the fat reserves of us normal people.


 
I'm probably one of the heaviest smoker's I know and I had been busted for possession while driving young and dumb. I entered rehab after only one month of cessation and peed clean on their wizz quiz cups.:confused2:


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Dec 6, 2012)

Good for you I guess.  But I did my own testing and showed positive at day #44 - and know for a fact that a friend tested positive on day #65.  So I'm unsure what your point is.  Are you saying that since you tested clean at day #30 then everyone who smokes will be clean at day 30?  That's kinda like saying since you can run 2 miles and not break a sweat that everyone else should be able to as well...  When it comes to passing a pee test I would rather stay on the paranoid side rather than assume all is OK because one time one person passed one test OK.

There is a ton of info on the web about pee tests and beating them.  Most of the info is bogus and aimed to sell crap 'protection products' to people terrified of loosing their livelihood or children from a single positive pee test.





			
				7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I'm probably one of the heaviest smoker's I know and I had been busted for possession while driving young and dumb. I entered rehab after only one month of cessation and peed clean on their wizz quiz cups.:confused2:


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 6, 2012)

stoner 420 said:
			
		

> i know this is past me but i just had to say that the comment about being short (5'2'' and 125 lbs) being a girlie man then you absolutely  have a misconception im 5'5'' and 155 lbs and in my younger days was 110lbs and by far a girlie man.. pls for this great family here leave crude jokes to your self he was just asking a question thanks




You just gotta know Art to understand, HEY ART, WHERE R YA?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 6, 2012)

yeah, no doubt, where you at, bud. Heading up Vandalay Industries? lol...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2012)

Its all in the Test yur taking. If they use Gas,,your Screwed thinking diluting your Urine is gonna pass.I have seen PPL go back to Prison using all that crap.Clean Urine is the only sure way of beating a URINE test. AND if an officer is watching,,ya cant use fake or pouched Urine.
If its for a job,,sometimes diluting will pass,,just according to who is giving the test because its done with a stick looking thing that changes colors. Even then sometimes the Lab guy will give you a False Positive if your Urine is Diluted. My Son is prove positive. He tried several and still got his butt in trouble. I warned him,,but as normal,,he knew better then me. His Probation Officer didnt tell him he had failed untill the third one and then arrested him.


----------

